# 5 gallon hex tank suggestions



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi guys just setting up a lil tank for my 9 month old son. Its small I know but it was just something to get started. I wanted to get something bright so he can see easily. I was thinking of maybe a 3-4 guppies. All different like a turquoise, tequila, fancy, and one of the tux kind. But also wanted something to help clean tank like some kinda of shrimp or catfish our something. Would that be over kill for that lil tank? should I go with only 3 guppies and a bottom feeder? And does any one have pix of a pgymy corie?i heard they are small like less then an inch. Any and all suggestions are welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I just set up exactly what ur talking about for my girfriend. She has the marineland 5 gallon hex, i cycled it with material one of my established tanks. She has 4 fancy guppies, 10 red cherry shrimp, 1 bananna plant, java moss tied around slate, a peice of drift wood and a small sister plant from one of my larger java ferns. Not much work at all, just feed the shrimp boild zuchinni every few days and take care of the gups.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are some pics she really loves it.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice thanks for the pics I was scared that would be to much for that size tank. How long have you had them? How dirty does the tank really get? I only have 1 fake plant and a octopus/cave thingy with some blue n green gravel. Should I get more plants. Its just cycling now so I don't have anything in there yet. I'll try and put a pic up from my phone since I'm at work. Do you have a heater for them?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

[/url][/IMG]

What else should I add


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Real plants create a healthier environment. You wont be able to grow much more than java moss, java fern or a banana plant. Its been up and running for less than a year, she changes 20% of the water twice a week which is most likely over kill but it doesnt hurt. I would recomend a simimlar set up, we put in 2 guppies first then added more about a month later. The shrimp we added after the second pair of guppies. I have put plastic plants and decor in my tanks in the past, i dont like it but there is nothing wrong with it as long as its aquarium safe. I thikn red cherry shrimp are a nice addition to a small tank becuase they have little to no effect on the bio load.


----------

